# Cheap, DIY 3D printer



## rleete (Feb 3, 2010)

From a small (three man) company, for only $750. $950 for the deluxe kit, which is still insanely inexpensive. Most of the other desktop models sell in the $10k range and up.

Not the best resolution, but it's still pretty neat that these guys have come up with something in the reach of most home DIY users, and on par with homemade CNC setups.

http://www.makerbot.com/   No affiliation, but I happened across it the other day, and am seroiusly considering getting one. Watch the videos to see what it can do.

I find it vastly asmusing that the geeks made a 20 sided die for their first project.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 6, 2010)

There is also this one http://www.rapmanusa.com/ lot of on line info.
There was kid at Cabin fever with one of these he built from the kit. 
Tin


----------

